# Chocolate strain



## BongReaper (Nov 24, 2007)

So recently my mom reveals to me that she gets baked (I guess now that im in college she finally feels like we can cheef together).Shes been smoken joints for so long and recenlty i introduced her to a grape swishers she loves em. Tonight we were sittin there blazin some ak-47 and she starts talkin about how she wants a better tasting bud. I started tellin her about blueberry and she asked me if i had ever smoked some chocolate bud (not hash). I had never even thought of that b4, she thinks this would drive women wild to smoke some green if it tasted and smelled like chocolate. Sounds like an experiment. Has anyone ever heard of a chocolate flavored bud. Could it be possible to have the Willy Wonka Chocolate Bud. What do u all think?????????


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 24, 2007)

chocolate thai?


----------



## tckfui (Nov 24, 2007)

there are a few chocolate strains out there... around here there was chocolate shwag for awhile... it really smelt like chocolate. but not much taste... I only saw one or two seedbanks that offerd any chocolate. in hightimes there are now adds for a bud flavoring juice... maybe thats how its done? or maybe it really smells like chocolate I dont know... the other chocolate buds I got didnt really smell or taste anything like it


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 25, 2007)

tckfui said:


> there are a few chocolate strains out there... around here there was chocolate shwag for awhile... it really smelt like chocolate. but not much taste... I only saw one or two seedbanks that offerd any chocolate. in hightimes there are now adds for a bud flavoring juice... maybe thats how its done? or maybe it really smells like chocolate I dont know... the other chocolate buds I got didnt really smell or taste anything like it


You're right on. As far as I know, there is no "chocolate bud". It's added after the harvest with products like "Tasty Puff". And it would seem to me that one wouldn't even feasibly be able to breed marijuana that truly resembled chocolate, though I could be wrong here- someone might be able to find the right chemical balance to produce such a product, but marijuana tends to favour spice or citrus like flavours.

~Ethno


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 25, 2007)

Is it just me or does that sound gross?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 25, 2007)

they say chocolate increases ya high or some shit!


----------



## BongReaper (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah i figured that would be to good to be true but i guess u always have brownies, thanks 4 ur input. has anyone ever tried that tasty puff flavored stuff?


----------



## krisko287 (May 5, 2009)

*Man please will anybody send me like 5 seeds for chocolate thai please. Ive been lookin for it for so long, my pops use to tell me stores about it.*


----------



## Dimefan89 (May 5, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for? http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/t-h-seeds-chocolate-chunk-3136-p.asp


----------



## krisko287 (May 27, 2009)

Dimefan89 said:


> Is this what you are looking for? http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/t-h-seeds-chocolate-chunk-3136-p.asp


Naw I want to OG chocolate thai, I heard about chocolate chunk and D line I plane on growin a lil of both of them real soon. I might get a small pack of D line and put it in with the grow im about to start then put it out side with my brother grow.


----------



## krisko287 (May 27, 2009)

Dimefan89 said:


> Is this what you are looking for? http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/t-h-seeds-chocolate-chunk-3136-p.asp


Naw I want some OG chocolate thai, I heard about chocolate chunk and D line I plane on growin a lil of both of them real soon. I might get a small pack of D line and put it in with the grow im about to start then put it out side with my brother grow.


----------



## WhiteB05 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am actually smoking some now, does smell like chocolate, but before i read this post i thought it could have been sprayed with a chocolate flavor spray, If so i need some of that spray badly as this chocolate weed is selling at £300 an ounce!

Edit: it does not taste or smell of chocolate when burning


----------

